# FR: se blesser (à)



## spiderrunner

does one say 

"je me suis blessé *à* la cheville" or "je me suis blessé la cheville" ??

gracias/merci/thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are indeed fine.


----------



## OLN

Grammaticalement, les deux sont justes 

Nuance de sens dans le language courant :
- se blesser à la cheville, être blessé à la cheville : dans la région de la cheville, quelque part à la cheville
sur le modèle : je me suis fait mal *à* X...
- se blesser la cheville, avoir la cheville blessée : précisément la cheville ou la cheville entière est blessée
sur le modèle : je me suis cassé X

_le coup m'a blessé à la tête_ est plus commun que _le coup m'a blessé la tête_
_je me suis blessé à l'oeil_ est moins grave que _je me suis blessé l'oeil_

On ne peut pas dire : x blesse y *à* qqch
_le bruit me blesse les oreilles_ (entières), pas _aux oreilles_
_cette chausure me blesse le pied_
_ça me blesse le coeur_


----------



## Tim~!

Alors, est-ce que l'on doit accorder _blessé(e)_ dans "je me suis blessé *à* la cheville"?

Je veux dire que oui, car il me semble que "me" devient le COD lorsque l'on choisit mettre "à" avant "la cheville".


----------



## Maître Capello

Tim~! said:


> Alors, est-ce que l'on doit accorder _blessé(e)_ dans "je me suis blessé *à* la cheville"?


Seulement si le sujet (_Je_) est une femme ! 

_Elle s'est bless*ée* *à* la cheville.

__Elle s'est bless*é* la cheville._

(Note: The COD is underlined in the two above sentences.)


----------



## Tim~!

That's exactly what I thought.  By choosing to make the ankle indirect, you automatically make the object pronoun direct, instead of the opposite situation which usually occurs.


----------



## Amstellodamois

Impressive for a non native


----------



## WordRef1

It's kind of bizarre to think that un verbe pronominal can have any COD other than the pronoun associated with the verb. I thought that was the point, particularly when strictly speaking of a reflexive verb as we are here. Oh well, tant pis.


----------



## Amstellodamois

WordRef1 said:


> It's kind of bizarre to think that un verbe pronominal can have any COD other than the pronoun associated with the verb.


Why do you think so?
"Je me suis posé la question"


----------



## pointvirgule

WordRef1 said:


> It's kind of bizarre to think that un verbe pronominal can have any COD other than the pronoun associated with the verb.


In these pronominal constructions, the pronoun in front of the verb is technically an indirect object (COI). _

Je me suis posé la question.
J'ai posé la question à qui ? À moi. 

Je me suis blessé la cheville.
J'ai blessé la cheville à qui ? À moi._


----------



## WordRef1

*smacks head* of course. Je suis stupide.


----------



## Amstellodamois

Of course not, never hesitate to ask a question!


----------



## pointvirgule

WordRef1 said:


> *smacks head* of course. Je suis stupide.


The fact that you immediately got the point proves otherwise.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de lire quelque part : Tu viens de blesser ta tête.

Autant que je sache, ce n'est pas correct et ça devrait être :

- Tu viens de *te *blesser *la *tête. 
(un verbe pronominal + article défini + une partie du corps)

Veuillez confirmer ou éclaircir.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase que vous avez lue n'est pas incorrecte à proprement parler, mais l'emploi de l'adjectif possessif n'est effectivement pas du tout idiomatique.

_Tu viens de blesser *ta* tête._ 
_Tu viens de *te* blesser (à) *la* tête._


----------

